
Startup school reject reasons - joshclounch
Does anyone know a good way to find out why you got rejected from startup school? I know there are several factors and it would be nice to know if it’s because you are part time or bc your idea is crap... lol
======
fabiandesimone
First one would be because they had an error...

"unfortunately an error occurred in the software that triggers acceptance
emails. The acceptance email was sent to you even though we are unfortunately
not able to include you in the Startup School Advisor Track."

A lot of disappointed folks right now.

------
kumartanmay
It's hard to predict. Even I got both acceptance and retraction email. My idea
was accepted last year in Startup School when I had no traction. We've pivoted
from that idea entirely and working on an enterprise software when we have a
letter of intent of from two customers. Today, we're not in their advisor
track :-)

------
billconan
I was accepted first and then received another email saying the previous email
was wrong ....

~~~
joshclounch
Yeah me too

